# Where do you buy your concentrates from and why?



## Tanja (28/4/17)

I buy mine from Vape Hyper...
R38 for 10ml and R170 for 50ml all makes...
Same day delivery...
Free delivery... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## IamVaper7of9 (28/4/17)

Valleyvapour.co.za, great service, good quality 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (28/4/17)

Most of the time when doing an order I need to get from more than one place due to limited stock holdings.

Would be nice to get one supplier that stocks basically the entire flavour ranges of all brands...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/4/17)

I don't favour any particular vendor. I buy a wide variety of brands and flavours, too wide for any one vendor to stock. So who I buy from will be dependent on what I need at the time, along with taking advantage of any specials/sales which may be running. I have bought from 11 different vendors so far and I'll continue that trend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (28/4/17)

Blckvapour because service
Simple as that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## aktorsyl (28/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> Blckvapour because service
> Simple as that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed. I use Blckvapour exclusively these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cloud Beast King (2/5/17)

Did any 1 of use buy concentrate from Vape Africa yet


----------



## aktorsyl (2/5/17)

Cloud Beast King said:


> Did any 1 of use buy concentrate from Vape Africa yet


I could be mistaken, but I believe they only sell their own concentrates (or re-branded ones), instead of directly selling TFA / FA / CAP etc.


----------



## Slick (2/5/17)

Mostly buy from carlos concoctions because of good service,the rest like @RichJB said because of specials!


----------



## Effjh (3/5/17)

Also buy from whoever has what I need, but I tend to favour The Flavour Mill. They are doing great things and out of all the vendors they most consistently run great specials. The super service is also a plus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/5/17)

I buy from whoever has stock at the best price and can meet the bulk of my requirements. Which means I use just about any vendor, apart from Valley Vapour - they're just too expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deadz (3/5/17)

I get most my concentrates from the Gents @ Atmosfear. 
Prefer buying 20mls bottles over 10/30mls - And their prices are Solid, TFA 20ml for R60

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (3/5/17)

Deadz said:


> I get most my concentrates from the Gents @ Atmosfear.
> Prefer buying 20mls bottles over 10/30mls - And their prices are Solid, TFA 20ml for R60


Those are decent prices!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

So many vendors have been listed here - I use BlckVapour for mine, except LorAnn (although I believe they're going to start stocking that too soon). Average price of R45 per 10ml on most of their flavours.


----------



## Tanja (3/5/17)

So I would like to ask a very blonde question... 

Why would you pay more at one place? If you can get concentrates at R30 or R38 for 10ml... why would you pay R45? Is it loyalty? Service etc? 

I have heard many good things about Blck Vapour.... but can't get myself to pay R45 if I can get the same thing somewhere else for R30 or R38...

I pay R45 from Vaperite because it's close to home when I run out mid month... so it's convenient... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WELIHF (3/5/17)

I'm loyal to my wallet and will definitely shop around. 
If it's price equivalent then it boils down to vendor preference.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

Tanja said:


> So I would like to ask a very blonde question...
> 
> Why would you pay more at one place? If you can get concentrates at R30 or R38 for 10ml... why would you pay R45? Is it loyalty? Service etc?
> 
> ...


I don't as a rule pay more than the competition, but I factor in shipping fees as well. I'm brand-loyal to BlckVapour but not the point where I will spend more there just on principle. But if I take my full shopping list, add it all up, and then look at shipping fees included it usually works out very close (or the same) as some of the competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/5/17)

I am mostly loyal to my wallet, especially in this day and age.

However I do value good service. If I have to pay R5 more and know I am going to get the service behind it, I will.
Also, range makes a huge difference to me - whether a retailer has all the brands I like and replenishes stock in a timely fashion.

Therefore I almost exclusively only use 2 major retailers - because chances are they will have all the items I am looking for in stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/5/17)

@Tanja, it's not just about price but about how much of the product you're actually getting. Assuming that you're getting 100ml of nic or 10ml of concentrate, because that's what it says on the label, is unwise. I have compared the weights of unopened bottles from several vendors. The differences are substantial. Some of that might be down to vendors using slightly different plastic bottles, and then different concentrates also have different specific gravities, some are lighter and others heavier than the PG 1.036g/ml norm. But you can also visually spot that some vendors over-fill their bottles. So I factor that into the prices I'm paying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Tanja (3/5/17)

RichJB said:


> @Tanja, it's not just about price but about how much of the product you're actually getting. Assuming that you're getting 100ml of nic or 10ml of concentrate, because that's what it says on the label, is unwise. I have compared the weights of unopened bottles from several vendors. The differences are substantial. Some of that might be down to vendors using slightly different plastic bottles, and then different concentrates also have different specific gravities, some are lighter and others heavier than the PG 1.036g/ml norm. But you can also visually spot that some vendors over-fill their bottles. So I factor that into the prices I'm paying.


Makes sense... never thought of it that way... which is why I decided to ask the blonde question  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/5/17)

BLCK for variety & Vape Hyper for Price - and form time to time I hit a special! So always on a lookout for those!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## WELIHF (3/5/17)

I can definitely attest to the overfilling, bought some 10ml concentrates the other day and got about 12.5ml out 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (3/5/17)

I've ordered from Sir Vape; Blck Vapour; Carlos Concoctions and the Flavour Mill. I honestly prefer Blck Vapour for service but Carlos for price. Recently I started ordering from Billow the Ohm (http://billowtheohm.co.za/) because one of the owners lives and works quite close to me so any time I need anything I can just pop him an email or Whatsapp and get it same day or next day. Prices are comparable; no shipping costs because I collect and no waiting for deliveries make it a huge plus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

I should probably add here that yesterday was the second time I screwed up an order (lost in thought and I end up ordering the wrong ingredient). So I ordered 10 correct bottles, and 1 bottle I didn't need. Realised it much later only and was like "aggh, not again." Emailed BlckVapour to ask them if it's at all possible (and still in time) to change the one bottle, and sure enough... concentrate vapemail came today and they corrected my mistake.

(Same thing happened 2 weeks ago, and again they gladly fixed my order)

It's not always about the price, service counts for a lot as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I should probably add here that yesterday was the second time I screwed up an order (lost in thought and I end up ordering the wrong ingredient). So I ordered 10 correct bottles, and 1 bottle I didn't need. Realised it much later only and was like "aggh, not again." Emailed BlckVapour to ask them if it's at all possible (and still in time) to change the one bottle, and sure enough... concentrate vapemail came today and they corrected my mistake.
> 
> (Same thing happened 2 weeks ago, and again they gladly fixed my order)
> 
> It's not always about the price, service counts for a lot as well.


Black Vapour all the way and best part is they got LA also now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

Based on the advice and remarks made here, I made my first purchases from Vape Hyper and BLCK today. Did work out cheaper than my ordinary supplier and managed to get some concentrates I thought difficult to find.

My only concern though, a saw the name "dawn wing" somewhere. Does not bring back happy memories.

Regards and thanks for an informative thread.


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Based on the advice and remarks made here, I made my first purchases from Vape Hyper and BLCK today. Did work out cheaper than my ordinary supplier and managed to get some concentrates I thought difficult to find.
> 
> My only concern though, a saw the name "dawn wing" somewhere. Does not bring back happy memories.
> 
> Regards and thanks for an informative thread.


Hahah, yeah Blck uses Dawnwing as far as I know - but luckily I've never had issues with them down here.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hahah, yeah Blck uses Dawnwing as far as I know - but luckily I've never had issues with them down here.



Nooooo.... the dawnwing driver in my area is some ouma who takes 2 days to deliver stuff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (3/5/17)

I've never had Dawnwing deliver my vapemail from either Blck or Vape Hyper. It's always been TCG. Maybe it's a thing for customers in the Cape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I've never had Dawnwing deliver my vapemail from either Blck or Vape Hyper. It's always been TCG. Maybe it's a thing for customers in the Cape?


Very possible.. but then again TCG delivers all my JuicyJoes and SirVape stuff, so they're definitely active here too.

EDIT: It may also have to do with the time of day you order? Maybe the couriers have different pickup times from BLCK and they ship out on the next one that picks up? Not sure, but possible.

EDIT2: Ok, i checked my BLCK order history and I did get a delivery from them via TCG once. The rest of the time it was Dawnwing though.

Maybe send them an email with your order number and ask nicely if they'll ship via TCG for you?


----------



## RichJB (3/5/17)

That is odd. I know Vape Club use Dawnwing but almost every other vendor I've bought from in Gauteng uses TCG, and TFM in KZN does too. It's staggeringly rare that I get a visit from Dawnwing.


----------



## DanielSLP (5/5/17)

Locally I use Blck vapour and The Flavour Mill because of how in tune and engaged they are with our DIY community. We were all crying for sugar cookie v1 and they made it happen. The added bonus is BLCK can sell in original 4oz bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

That reminds me... I have a box of concentrates from Vapour Valley... maybe I should attempt DIY for a third time!


----------



## kev mac (5/5/17)

Tanja said:


> I buy mine from Vape Hyper...
> R38 for 10ml and R170 for 50ml all makes...
> Same day delivery...
> Free delivery...
> ...


I go through Mt.Baker,they carry all the top brands with reasonable prices and shipping is cheap.


----------



## kev mac (5/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> That reminds me... I have a box of concentrates from Vapour Valley... maybe I should attempt DIY for a third time!


Third time's a charm it is said.


----------



## Tanja (5/5/17)

kev mac said:


> I go through Mt.Baker,they carry all the top brands with reasonable prices and shipping is cheap.


How does shipping and clearing work on international orders? Do you pay import duties?

If you don't mind me asking.. how "cheap" is the shipping? 

I am assuming now that you are talking about the international Mt Baker Vapour site  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (5/5/17)

Tanja said:


> How does shipping and clearing work on international orders? Do you pay import duties?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.. how "cheap" is the shipping?
> 
> ...



Hi @Tanja
@kev mac is based in the USA 

Edit - if you are browsing the forum with Tapatalk, you wont easily see the info below the member's avatar with their location


----------



## Tanja (5/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Tanja
> @kev mac is based in the USA


Ahhhh... that makes sense thanks  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD (5/5/17)

Blckvapour, because excellent service and variety - I live in Cape Town, overnight delivery happens everytime and I'm normally amazed at how fast they do the orders and let me know shipping info etc. They give you a call/sms when they might have any problems, they had excellent marketing at Cape VapeFest and they didn't even sell anything at the show. I spent a good amount of time at their stand smelling and tasting all the concentrates and they even gave away a freebie goodie bag to DIY with and help out new mixers to get into mixing .. 

Blckvapour, you have a life long client and you deserve it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## playa4life (8/5/17)

Oh no. This thread can not end well for me.
Week two of vaping and I'm already filling up my shopping cart on billowtheohm.
Not sure what these things cost elsewhere but these prices seem doable for a hobby DIYer...


----------



## playa4life (22/5/17)

I had an interesting and, well mostly annoying conversation with some random at my kid's netball match over the weekend. While, I was mostly happy withthe juice that I've been vaping on, I am the first to admit that you could probably give me some PG/VG mix where you added some Oros concentrate in and I'd not know the difference of that vs a premium high end juice - whatever that may be.
Anyway, the dude slaunters over to me when he spotted my smoke signals calling all vapers to the back of the bleachers. We start chatting about this and that. I can tell, immediately that he's been vaping since birth. Mid chat, my tank ran empty (thank you very much 3ml Baby Beast) and I dig into my pocket to refill. I refill and now the dude puts out his paw and indicates he'd like to see the juice. I hand him the bottle and he almost has an asthma attack as he is snickering and laughing at my Candy Apple juice which I was, until then, enjoying thoroughly. He goes on and on about how local juices are, in his words, k@k and that he only vapes "international." Goes on again for longer than needed about how k@k our local PG/VG/Nic/Concentrates are and that he imports everything he vapes and mixes his own goodies too, which he doesn't want to sell, but people and stores are breaking down his door wanting him to mix for them. He only mixes for himself and a few close friends he says. Charges, I believe R300 for 75 ml coz that's how good his stuff is. Says, coz our kids are at the same school he will add me to this elite group and I could start buying from him as soon as I've finished my, he might as well have said, watered down Candy Apple. 
He takes out a few brown bottles and asks me to taste them from my finger as he is putting drops of his juice onto each of my fingers. Granted, his stuff tasted different to mine, and even the drag he let me sample from his drip tip tasted good, I still felt he was a douche bag who didn't deserve my R300 for his international stuff. 
Rant over. 
Now please do tell me more about local vs international. And also, I thought PG/VG were pretty standard? BP or USP? 
I still remember him saying that he only vapes out of France/Italy/Milan. I was nauseated.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

You'll do good and tasty DIY juices on your own - and at a heck of a lot less than R300 for 75ml.

Local VG and PG are fine. There have been a few concerns around some of the nic available but I've never had any problems with it. International concentrates are generally easier because there are a lot of flavour notes and recipes for them. But there are some international flavours that stink up the place, and some local concentrates which are bangers. Every line has its hits and misses.

To start with, I'd recommend the more well-known brands in DIY: TFA, FA, FW, Cap, Inw, Flv, JF. But that is mainly because it's better to mix up well-known and popular recipes to start with, and these are the brands most commonly used. But once you want to start developing your own recipes, there is nothing wrong with trying out local brands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (22/5/17)

playa4life said:


> Now please do tell me more about local vs international.


I think he was over-exaggerating simply because he wanted to make his juice line feel exclusive. Don't believe there is a difference in the FA Sweet cream i use vs. the FA Sweet cream HIC uses. 
You are more than welcome to come over to my place and test some homebrew samples for free and experience for yourself that local can be lekker. 
Granted alot of local juices i have tested are average or even below average but i have also have had international juices that were not good.
We definitely have some great juices locally that can compete with the overseas market like Paulies , Vapour Mountain and Mr Hardwicks but to name a few.
Don't be put off by tight asses like the bloke you mentioned.  If you like what you vaping then who cares.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (22/5/17)

KZOR said:


> If you like what you vaping then who cares.


That'd the gist of it. 

@Rob Fisher loves XXX. @Dietz enjoys dragon fruit. I'm not a big fan of either. Does that make me right and them wrong? Or the other way around? Nope it just means we all have a decent idea of what we do or don't like.

There is stuff I don't like, local and international and there is stuff I do like. It's about personal taste.

The guy is an elitest moron. Ignore him. He probably has a super duper extra high end setup at home... That no one else has ever seen.

Now, more importantly @playa4life , how did the netball match go? (I'm also a netball dad )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/17)

He is talking k@k... my words.
Nic is a contentious issue, but you only have X amount of options and then you have exhausted all the possibility of finding that magic nic (which in my view doesn't exist).

Mpg is better as it is single origin and is consistently good. But a good batch of BP or USP pg tastes just as good. It's is about consistency and not the acctual flavor. Consistently good pg not better tasting pg.

So in short. This guy is full of it and he is probably raiding top rated ATF recipes online and claiming it as his own. 

He sounds like someone who talks too much to really know what he is talking about.

Why am I never around when people talk kak like this......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (22/5/17)

playa4life said:


> I had an interesting and, well mostly annoying conversation with some random at my kid's netball match over the weekend. While, I was mostly happy withthe juice that I've been vaping on, I am the first to admit that you could probably give me some PG/VG mix where you added some Oros concentrate in and I'd not know the difference of that vs a premium high end juice - whatever that may be.
> Anyway, the dude slaunters over to me when he spotted my smoke signals calling all vapers to the back of the bleachers. We start chatting about this and that. I can tell, immediately that he's been vaping since birth. Mid chat, my tank ran empty (thank you very much 3ml Baby Beast) and I dig into my pocket to refill. I refill and now the dude puts out his paw and indicates he'd like to see the juice. I hand him the bottle and he almost has an asthma attack as he is snickering and laughing at my Candy Apple juice which I was, until then, enjoying thoroughly. He goes on and on about how local juices are, in his words, k@k and that he only vapes "international." Goes on again for longer than needed about how k@k our local PG/VG/Nic/Concentrates are and that he imports everything he vapes and mixes his own goodies too, which he doesn't want to sell, but people and stores are breaking down his door wanting him to mix for them. He only mixes for himself and a few close friends he says. Charges, I believe R300 for 75 ml coz that's how good his stuff is. Says, coz our kids are at the same school he will add me to this elite group and I could start buying from him as soon as I've finished my, he might as well have said, watered down Candy Apple.
> He takes out a few brown bottles and asks me to taste them from my finger as he is putting drops of his juice onto each of my fingers. Granted, his stuff tasted different to mine, and even the drag he let me sample from his drip tip tasted good, I still felt he was a douche bag who didn't deserve my R300 for his international stuff.
> Rant over.
> ...



1st up... What a Duche!! And you actually continued through this all? I would have turned around and walked away. I have no time for people like this at all.

My opinion on local and International. I've tasted quite a few of both and can say with confidence that International is not always better, the same goes for some local juices Ive tried, but then again on the other hand Ive tasted some Pretty darn amazing local juices that would blow any International out of the water.
and to add, There has been some really special DIY mixes Ive tasted that would give both Import and Local juice a good run! I am not too confident in my own DIYs as yet, but Know Ive created at least two mixes that Id prefer over many international juices.

To sum it up, FA Fuji Apple is FA Fuji Apple is FA Fuji Apple...
To me, and as mentioned before, Its about what YOU like, what suits your Taste!

This guy sounds so full of himself and by the sounds of it, would not know a good juice if it slapped him in the face. I know a few people who are on the same page as that guy and nothing you can say or do will get past that massive Ego.

@craigb ... Yes... Yes that definitely makes you wrong for not liking Dragon fruit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/17)

Dietz said:


> 1st up... What a Duche!! And you actually continued through this all? I would have turned around and walked away. I have no time for people like this at all.
> 
> My opinion on local and International. I've tasted quite a few of both and can say with confidence that International is not always better, the same goes for some local juices Ive tried, but then again on the other hand Ive tasted some Pretty darn amazing local juices that would blow any International out of the water.
> and to add, There has been some really special DIY mixes Ive tasted that would give both Import and Local juice a good run! I am not too confident in my own DIYs as yet, but Know Ive created at least two mixes that Id prefer over many international juices.
> ...


Oooo I have all the time in the world for people like that and I love asking question to see how deep the rabbit hole really goes...

If you want to be a smart ass, best you get the smart bit right first.... otherwise you are just an ass...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (22/5/17)

zandernwn said:


> He is talking k@k... my words.
> Nic is a contentious issue, but you only have X amount of options and then you have exhausted all the possibility of finding that magic nic (which in my view doesn't exist).
> 
> Mpg is better as it is single origin and is consistently good. But a good batch of BP or USP pg tastes just as good. It's is about consistency and not the acctual flavor. Consistently good pg not better tasting pg.
> ...


@zandernwn on the Nic, There is one local Guy and I can say that the Nic he uses is definitely something Special, His 6mg does not taste anything as hash\strong as any other 3mg ive tasted anywhere. It is by far the smoothest Nic juices on 6mg that I have tasted. 
Its Reavers Vape Juice. I can really say thats the smoothest nic in any Local juice!


----------



## KZOR (22/5/17)

zandernwn said:


> Oooo I have all the time in the world for people like that


I have the same approach with people when it comes to vaping as a health issue. 
Then one gets to experience how the definition of the word "misinformed" really shines.
The lack of diverse and indepth research is such a destructive road.


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/17)

Dietz said:


> @zandernwn on the Nic, There is one local Guy and I can say that the Nic he uses is definitely something Special, His 6mg does not taste anything as hash\strong as any other 3mg ive tasted anywhere. It is by far the smoothest Nic juices on 6mg that I have tasted.
> Its Reavers Vape Juice. I can really say thats the smoothest nic in any Local juice!


No doubt certain nic is beter than others. But ask any of the mainstream juice producers and they can write books about bad batches costing them huge losses

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/17)

And I'd love to know how french/Italian juices are better than what we have to our disposal... I would imaging they would be more inclined to use FA... nothing is stopping anyone on the local scene from developing insane recipes. Unless he pay jivdan in excess of 240k usd to develop custom concentrates by people who have their noses insured for the same price a Bill Gates annual income, then I can't see how he can do any Beter.... you always meet these kind of people one on one on random occasions... you never hear them claiming stuff like that here on public forums like this one... they know they will get eaten alive

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## playa4life (22/5/17)

craigb said:


> That'd the gist of it.
> 
> @Rob Fisher loves XXX. @Dietz enjoys dragon fruit. I'm not a big fan of either. Does that make me right and them wrong? Or the other way around? Nope it just means we all have a decent idea of what we do or don't like.
> 
> ...



It was my grade 1 daughter's first match. Tensions ran high on the day. She's just not concentrating as much as she should. Also, she tends to get way too friendly with the opponents. Halfway through, she was reciting her eisteddfod poem to the girl she was supposed to be defending. She needs more focus. 
Other than that, her team came away with a win on the day. I'm considering netball boot camp. 
Wife says I'm not allowed at the matches again unless I learn to behave. 
Lol
In all seriousness, it was a good day out with the family

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## playa4life (22/5/17)

KZOR said:


> I think he was over-exaggerating simply because he wanted to make his juice line feel exclusive. Don't believe there is a difference in the FA Sweet cream i use vs. the FA Sweet cream HIC uses.
> You are more than welcome to come over to my place and test some homebrew samples for free and experience for yourself that local can be lekker.
> Granted alot of local juices i have tested are average or even below average but i have also have had international juices that were not good.
> We definitely have some great juices locally that can compete with the overseas market like Paulies , Vapour Mountain and Mr Hardwicks but to name a few.
> Don't be put off by tight asses like the bloke you mentioned.  If you like what you vaping then who cares.


Being new to the vape scene, I know that I need to expose myself to more mixes so I'll take you up on the offer sometime. 
Location?


----------



## playa4life (22/5/17)

KZOR said:


> I have the same approach with people when it comes to vaping as a health issue.
> Then one gets to experience how the definition of the word "misinformed" really shines.
> The lack of diverse and indepth research is such a destructive road.


I was awaiting a delivery at the office last week an was vaping while I waited at despatch. One of the delivery guys spots me vaping and as he pulls away, he chirps me to throw that thing away as it's going to shrink my balls and do I know what's in that stuff. This he says as he is driving off with a cigarette in between his lips. I just smiled and waved. 
#TrueStory

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Anneries (22/5/17)

zandernwn said:


> Oooo I have all the time in the world for people like that and I love asking question to see how deep the rabbit hole really goes...



My problem is that I will start grinning and sometimes outright laugh if I get one of these guys. Ok, not that I am a veteran yet, but some of the BS they sell you can spot for what it is even if you just use your common sense. 

With regards to the Local vs International, all I can say is that I was very excited for a well known international brand to be at the cape vape festival. I sampled their juices and honestly I was disappointed.


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/17)

Heh. A lot of the "local vs international" debate can be solved by a simple blind taste test. Everyone's raving about "top notes", side notes, subtle aftertaste, wooden element, and what the hell ever. But taste them side by side in unlabeled bottles and I'm willing to bet 90% of vapers won't be able to tell which is international and which is local.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/17)

@aktorsyl : You win the interwebs!!! **stand up and starts a slow clap**

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (25/5/17)

So this just happened.... Ordered at 10:00am this morning.... Thats why I buy from blck






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

